# Metro North's annual open house at Harmon shop



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 4, 2006)

For those wanting to see a rail shop, MNCR is having its open house at Harmon shop on October 14th.

http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/mnr/html/harmon_openhouse.htm


----------



## AlanB (Oct 4, 2006)

I did the MN open house about 3 or 4 years ago now and can highly recommend it. Metro North does a very good job with this, lots of exhibits, plenty of equipment on display both new and old, and some interactive stuff like their cab similator. I even got to see a demo showing how one actually welds continous rail out in the field, very neat.

So for anyone that happens to live in the Northeast and can manage getting away for the day, this is definately something that you don't want to miss if you're a railfan.

Hopefully I'll make it up there this year myself.


----------

